# Looking for good hand operated "buzzers"/sheers



## Mad Max (Sep 12, 2013)

I like to keep my head shaved because I've been losing my hair for years. But if I don't shave it with a razor every other day it will start to become difficult to do so. So at that point I have to buzz my head before shaving unless I want to spend an hour shaving. I do not want to carry battery operated, or plug in buzzers. I'm sure at some point in human history we had hand operated buzzers. Does any one have any idea where I can get a good pair? Maybe even an antique pair in good condition? Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 7149 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Max said:


> I like to keep my head shaved because I've been losing my hair for years. But if I don't shave it with a razor every other day it will start to become difficult to do so. So at that point I have to buzz my head before shaving unless I want to spend an hour shaving. I do not want to carry battery operated, or plug in buzzers. I'm sure at some point in human history we had hand operated buzzers. Does any one have any idea where I can get a good pair? Maybe even an antique pair in good condition? Thanks.


 I keep my head shaved too. Not because of baldness but because of the grays! I don't care if my whole head went gray, I just don't like hair. If i'm out on the road, which I usually am, I find any way possible to shave my head.


----------



## Mad Max (Sep 12, 2013)

I try to keep up with my hair, but I always end up in a bathroom somewhere with a toothbrush having to clean out my razor every time I swipe it across my head cause my hair is too long. Or even worse, in the woods trying to do the same thing. I have looked into strait razors because it seems like it would be easier to do this with. How ever, they are apparently around $100 for a half way decent entry level one. And after that you have to be able to keep it sharp with a leather strap. Which is apparently some type of art form in an of itself. I'm not saying it's impossible or anything, just not what I am looking for at the moment, price and effort wise.


----------



## Deleted member 7149 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Max said:


> I try to keep up with my hair, but I always end up in a bathroom somewhere with a toothbrush having to clean out my razor every time I swipe it across my head cause my hair is too long. Or even worse, in the woods trying to do the same thing. I have looked into strait razors because it seems like it would be easier to do this with. How ever, they are apparently around $100 for a half way decent entry level one. And after that you have to be able to keep it sharp with a leather strap. Which is apparently some type of art form in an of itself. I'm not saying it's impossible or anything, just not what I am looking for at the moment, price and effort wise.


 I got tired of cutting my hair and let it grow, but hated it cause it is so thick and feels like a wool hat, cannot stand having hair. I keep a razor with me at all times!


----------

